# My Saturday garage sale bike score



## indiana dave (Sep 28, 2014)

Scored a few vintage BMX bikes yesterday. Turns some are a Frankenstein combination of quality parts, and Walmart parts.
The Skyway seems to be the best in the bunch. It's frame and fork are in great shape, aside from missing decals. The previous owner put some junky coaster brake rear wheel, and an unidentified front wheel on it.
DK Cinicinatti, has a dimpled frame (with a big F'ing hammer) for a larger sprocket, so I'm parting it out.
Dyno is pretty scratched up, but complete and straight.
Another Walmart bike had Haro wheels
GT is in good shape











Oh, and a vintage 24" girls bike, and 5 speed Ross mens bike cam home with me also.

After finding out the value of the Skyway, I kinda feel guilty for what I paid for the whole lot.


----------



## 4130chromoly (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't tell if that's a Skyway fork or not... If so you're looking at $500 for the frameset, and more if it's an XL. I don't see anything else worth any money on the skyway. If the fork is not skyway, $250-300 for the frame. Nice scores


----------



## rlhender (Sep 28, 2014)

PM sent on Skyway

Rick


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 28, 2014)

That is a Skyway frame and fork. Did some quick Googling, and am blown away by the value of that thing. I'm trying to learn some more about the fork. It's supposed to have a little cutout in the dropout to match the rear dropout, but doesn't. It also doesn't have a hole for the front brake to mount.
I think I'm going to build one of these for my nephew, and possibly one for my daughter... Just not sure which ones yet. I also have the 80's Schwinn Predator and a pink Predator Freeform (my daughters favorite)
I grew up in the 80's riding BMX, but had never seen one of these Skyways other than in a magazine. Never dreamed it would be so valuable.
It had a Walmart coaster brake rear wheel, and some other junk on it. It is now stripped to the frame, fork and headset though.
I hosed it off, but will be hitting it with some NeverDull and Mothers polish to get it looking spiffy.


----------

